

I Dont’t Think “That’s Why Starbucks Spells Your Name Wrong” - vazelina
https://medium.com/p/7948439dd7aa

======
dalke
This is a dupe, hosted on a different site, of vrypan's earlier self-posting
at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8306864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8306864)
.

------
angersock
"Content taken down by claim from BMC rights management"

Wouldn't it be great if we had some kind of distributed system for accessing
all of humanity's creative content without having to go through gatekeepers?

Some kind of massive space-beyond-space, a hyperspace, of documents and media
linked and referring to one another--hyperlinked documents if you will.

Man, that'd be a hell of a thing, wouldn't it?

